# Windmill Repair



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a company in SE Michigan that can repair windmill (for pumping water)? Thanks.

Swamper


----------



## Ford 800 (Jan 5, 2010)

Are there any Dutch people you know around your place?


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Ford 800 said:


> Are there any Dutch people you know around your place?


As a fellow dutchman i find that remark a bit insulting. You would only call the dutch when you want it jerry rigged but still look good.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Swamper said:


> Can anyone recommend a company in SE Michigan that can repair windmill (for pumping water)? Thanks.
> 
> Swamper


I'm not in SE MI ... but may be able to hook you up. What kind of mill and any pics? Is the mill up or down? Wheel & tail on or off? Is the mill over a live well (with water in it)?
Here is one I did after its first assembly:








As found:








Needless to say, after sitting in a rock pile for 50+ yrs, it was rusted up just a bit:








A little (OK, a lot) of heat, a bath in degreaser and a soak in acid ... looks nearly new (except for pitted or broken parts that were made or purchased):


----------



## Swamper (Apr 12, 2004)

Mister Ed - you did some nice work there. Impressive!

My windmill is standing up and all parts move; I just need to replace the wooden pump sections that go from the top to the pipe in the ground. Looks to not be too difficult; heights are just not my comfort zone. Was hoping to get a service to inspect it was well.

Swamper


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Swamper said:


> Mister Ed - you did some nice work there. Impressive!
> 
> My windmill is standing up and all parts move; I just need to replace the wooden pump sections that go from the top to the pipe in the ground. Looks to not be too difficult; heights are just not my comfort zone. Was hoping to get a service to inspect it was well.
> 
> Swamper


 Yea, a good looking at is a must. They need routine maint. Depending on type (Open geared or oill bath) they wil need oil addeed to oil/grease cups, or the oil chainged on an oil bath model (which is what it probably is) ... and you have to go to the top of the tower to pull the drain plug and add new oil.:yikes:

Also, if it has not been maintained ... the bearings (either ball or old fashioned poured babbit) could be toast, the shaft (and other parts) could be worn, or cracked from water. It sounds like the sheet metal is intack ... so that is a good thing. They are all repairable!! Parts can be found (some even new, depending on model of course). The biggest issue would be damage to the case itself ... but even then you can find replacements.

Not trying to scare you ... Just want to see it in proper working order. There aren't too many of these beauties going up anymore. I will look around and see who I might know (from another forum) that is down that way ... most likely someone in Ohio or NE Indiana.

And post up some pics of the tower and mill!! I like eye candy.


----------

